# NEW YORK | Calyer Place | 135m x 2 | 442ft x 2 | 33 fl x 2 | U/C



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

this mega project has been meandering its way through the development process, with DOB filings submitted under 65 Private Drive, 27 West Street and 37 West Street. Renderings and documents show the scope this project will eventually take. 
The FAA is evaluating a proposed height of 439ft at 27 West Street/65 Private Drive. 

https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/external/searchAction.jsp?action=displayOECase&oeCaseID=385664170&row=8

*Renderings Revealed & Permits Approved for 27-41 West Street aka Calyer Place, Greenpoint, Brooklyn*



> the site is cleared for development and Greenpoint is about to yield yet another major addition to New York City’s skyline, named Calyer Place, after the neighborhood street. Renderings have been released, revealing a scenic landscaped public esplanade overlooking the Manhattan skyline, along with five mixed-use structures populating the site.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


____

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...s-massive-greenpoint-waterfront-project/18622


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Great location. Epic views.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

So it'll link the little growing Greenpoint and Williamsburg skylines. And Greenpoint will be linked to LIC via Hunters point. Long stretch of highrises along the Long Island East River waterfront.


----------



## pqmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

*Calyer Place development in Greenpoint reaches street level; $500M project to bring more than 1,000 apartments to East River waterfront*




















Full story here


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

It think at this point, with construction in Manhattan cooling a bit, Brooklyn has overtaken Manhattan in mega developments. The East River waterfront is littered with them.

Greenpoint, Williamsburg, even the Navy Yard.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Midtown Manhattan and Long Island City from The William Vale Hotel by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Multi-Tower Calyer Place Development Steadily Rises in Greenpoint, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on Cayler Place, a four-building residential complex from Cooper Robertson & Partners and M&H Realty in Greenpoint, Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Greenpoint needs another station on G line


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Midtown Manhattan skyline by t_thep, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Calyer Place Waterfront Complex Continues to Rise Over Greenpoint, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


The multi-building Calyer Place complex by Cooper Robertson & Partners with SLCE Architects for M&H Realty LLC, continues to rise over Greenpoint, Brooklyn.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

on the left


IMG_8123a_Mid-Manhattan by Richard M Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

NY YIMBY


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Field Condition


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

YIMBY


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Initial permit filed for the next tower









Permits Filed for an 18-Story Tower at 30 Porte Plaza in Greenpoint, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


YIMBY has the latest permits filed for an 18-story residential building at 30 Porte Plaza in Greenpoint, Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Updated Renderings Revealed For Calyer Place Residential Tower In Greenpoint, Brooklyn*


> In an exclusive reveal, YIMBY is pleased to share new renderings of the first tower to debut at Calyer Place, a forthcoming residential complex in Greenpoint, Brooklyn. The tower at 65 Private Drive will stand 40 stories above the waterfront near the intersection of West and Oak Streets. Additional properties within the complex will include another 40-story tower, a 32-story building, and 22-story building.
> 
> Together, the Calyer Place complex will yield nearly 1 million square feet with 700 apartments, 10,000 square feet of retail, 7,160 square feet of unspecified community facilities, and parking for more than 600 vehicles.











Updated Renderings Revealed for Calyer Place Residential Tower in Greenpoint, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


YIMBY is pleased to share new renderings of the first tower to debut at Calyer Place, a forthcoming residential complex in Greenpoint, Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Greenpoint is booming! 40-story Calyer Place tower tops out as affordable lottery underway for sister building


Construction has topped out at 40 stories high on 65 Private Drive, the tallest tower in a new master plan transforming a formerly industrial




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

DSC_9869 by Barry Bellovin, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

furthest right









NY YIMBY


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

BROOKLYN PIER. NEW YORK CITY. by Alberto Cervantes Casquete, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

65 Private Drive's Curtain Wall Nears 40-Story Parapet at Calyer Place in Greenpoint, Brooklyn - New York YIMBY


Façade work is continuing on 65 Private Drive, a 40-story project from Cooper Robertson & Partners, SLCE Architects, and M&H Realty in Greenpoint, Brooklyn.



newyorkyimby.com


----------

